# 400 Miles, 5 Soldiers, 6 Days



## Bobby9779 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm organising a charity bike ride for some of my mates. 

It will be a massive challenge and all funds raised go to an amazing charity. Forces Childrens' Trust. 

Please check us out. 

http://www.justgiving.com/ride243

Russ


----------



## Cfr200 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like a fun ride for a great cause. I did the End to End ride solo a few years ago, I want to do it again one day.


----------



## Bobby9779 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cheers for the donation. Any help is welcome. Whatever donations people can afford and please share the link!


----------

